# tre volte più corti della ceretta



## Mary49

Buongiorno a tutti,
in questi giorni sta passando in televisione uno spot su un famoso epilatore, con la seguente frase "Rimuove i peli tre volte più corti della ceretta". Premesso che il senso è chiaro, cioè la ceretta, per essere efficace, ha bisogno che i peli siano di una certa lunghezza e questo nuovo aggeggio tratta peli che possono essere 3 volte più corti, chiedo se a livello grammaticale considerate corretta questa frase. Io avrei usato "rispetto alla ceretta" invece che "della". Che ne pensate?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, 
deve essere lo stesso pubblicitario di questo; avrà dei problemi con le misure.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Credo (spero!) che i pubblicitari, come i dialoghisti abbiamo dei limiti di linghezza e tempo da rispettare.
E' evidente che se prendi in considerazione la frase solo dal punto di vista della scrittura fa proprio pena, però come dici anche tu, è comprensibile.


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> questo nuovo aggeggio tratta peli che possono essere 3 volte più corti


Pensa che, leggendo la frase, avevo capito che potessero essere fino a tre volte più lunghi.


----------



## Mary49

Starless74 said:


> Pensa che, leggendo la frase, avevo capito che potessero essere fino a tre volte più lunghi.


----------



## Mary49

La ceretta vuole peli lunghi, questo li estirpa anche se sono 3 volte più corti di quelli che vuole la ceretta.


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> La ceretta vuole peli lunghi, questo li estirpa anche se sono 3 volte più corti di quelli che vuole la ceretta.


Allora perché nel #1 hai scritto ''tre volte più lunghi''? Questo ha causato talune confusioni. 

Comunque la costruzione, grammaticalmente scorretta, esiste da lungo tempo in italiano ed esisteva già in latino.  Si chiama _comparatio compendiaria, _ovvero paragone abbreviato.
''3 volte più corti ((di quelli)) della ceretta''.
comparatio compendiaria


----------



## Mary49

@bearded  Sbaglio mio  Correggo...


----------



## lemure libero

Mary49 said:


> ... "Rimuove i peli tre volte più corti della ceretta"... a livello grammaticale considerate corretta questa frase?


Ciao.
Se fossi il pubblicitario e mi chiedessero di essere più _corretto_ proverei con,  _rimuove i peli tre volte più corti che la ceretta (comparatio compendiaria?)_ che contiene le stesse lettere, più preciso_ rimuove peli tre volte più corti che usando la ceretta, _che ne ha quattro in più,
ma non andrebbe bene lo stesso, troverebbero le frasi: _volgare_ e troppo lunga, quindi opterebbero per la prima.
P.s. a proposito di ..._rispetto alla ceretta, _non saprei trovare obiezioni.


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> _rimuove peli più corti che la ceretta_ (comparatio compendiaria?)


No, non più - secondo me.  Quel ''che'' si può intendere benissimo come ''di quanto non faccia..''.  La 'comparatio' c'è di solito con un ''di'' che 'salta' il vero elemento di comparazione sottinteso.  Nel tuo esempio  sopra-citato è comunque importante omettere l'articolo 'i' - altrimenti con ''i peli più corti che la ceretta'' sembra che la ceretta sia lei ad essere già corta.


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> Nel tuo esempio  sopra-citato è comunque importante omettere l'articolo 'i' - altrimenti con ''i peli più corti che la ceretta'' sembra che la ceretta sia lei ad essere già corta.


Edit
Sono d'accordo, lo sentivo inopportuno, ma non l'ho omesso per riportare un raffronto speculare.
Così la frase sarebbe anche più corta dell'originale.
Grazie per il chiarimento sulla _comparatio compendiaria._


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Io avrei usato "rispetto alla ceretta" invece che "della". Che ne pensate?


Io invertirei anche le frasi: "Rispetto alla ceretta rimuove i peli quando sono tre volte più corti".


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Nel tuo esempio sopra-citato è comunque importante omettere l'articolo 'i' -  altrimenti con ''i peli più corti che la ceretta'' sembra che la ceretta sia lei ad essere già corta.


Ho capito quello che vuoi dire (spero), ma avrei una domanda: se si trattasse della comparazione assurda della lunghezza dei peli con la lunghezza della ceretta, non dovrebbe essere appunto "i peli più corti *della *ceretta" ?

Cioè, è possibile dire  (anche se colloquialmente) "X e più corto *che *Y" invece di  "X e più corto *di *Y" nei casi in cui si tratta della  diretta comparazione di due oggetti/persone?  (o mi sfugge qualcosa ?.... )


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> Nel tuo esempio  sopra-citato è comunque importante omettere l'articolo 'i' - altrimenti con ''i peli più corti che la ceretta'' sembra che la ceretta sia lei ad essere già corta.


 Devo ricredermi.
Per come ho inteso, uno dei limiti che ha la costruzione in titolo è proprio che dà adito all'equivoco che descrivi e a mio avviso, la comparazione era meglio espressa congiungendo con "che", indipendentemente dall'omissione dell'articolo. Se però la frase ancora viene fraintesa, penso che avvicinare i termini del paragone, come esposto in  #12, non consenta false attribuzioni. L'inserimento del nuovo predicato verbale poi, blinda di fatto un significato già chiaro.
Sappiamo comunque di navigare a vista nell'ambito del linguaggio pubblicitario che dispone delle facoltà immaginifiche della parola concedendosi un po' di tutto grammaticalmente.



francisgranada said:


> Cioè, è possibile dire  "X e più corto *che *Y" invece di  "X e più corto *di *Y" nei casi in cui si tratta della  diretta comparazione di due oggetti/persone?  (o mi sfugge qualcosa ?.... )


Direi di si. A proposito guarda la voce "che" congiunzione al punto 2 del dizionario WR.


----------



## francisgranada

lemure libero said:


> Direi di si. A proposito guarda la voce "che" congiunzione al punto 2 del dizionario WR.


Sì, però io ci vedo due casi differenti. Per esempio:
1. Le case a Roma sono più vecchie *di* quelle a Londra.  ("comparazione diretta" delle case romane con le case londinesi)
2. Le case a Roma sono più vecchie *che* a Londra.  ("comparazione indiretta", cioè sto comparando piuttosto la "situazione romana con quella londinese per quanto riguarda le case")

(Gli esempi nel dizionaro WR, che menzioni, mi paiono di appartenere piuttosto al punto 2. )

Quindi se questo mio ragionamento è giusto o accettabile, allora - strettamente parlando - la frase  "Rimuove i peli tre volte più corti *della *ceretta"  non è corretta, invece la frase "Rimuove i peli tre volte più corti *che la* ceretta" lo potrebbe essere (non dico che sia una soluzione ottima dal punto di vista stilistico).  





> .... a mio avviso, la comparazione era meglio espressa congiungendo con "che", indipendentemente dall'omissione dell'articolo.


Sono d'accordo, anche se capisco (o "sento") quella sfumatura che bearded voveva esprimere.

P.S. La terminologia "comparazione diretta" e "comaparzione inderetta" l'ho inventata _ad hoc_.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> non dovrebbe essere appunto "i peli più corti *della *ceretta" ?


No: dicendo così si intenderebbe ''i peli più corti tra quelli della ceretta'' ('della' complemento di specificazione> genitivo) come se la ceretta fosse una cosa pelosa.. Il mio 'che' indica invece la comparazione.



francisgranada said:


> "Rimuove i peli tre volte più corti *che la* ceretta"


In questo caso io direi ancora meglio ''rimuove peli tre volte più corti che _non_ la ceretta''. E anche qui secondo me è meglio togliere ''i'' per evitare di esprimere che la ceretta è corta..


----------



## lemure libero

francisgranada said:


> P.S. La terminologia "comparazione diretta" e "comaparzione inderetta" l'ho inventata _ad hoc_.


_E' più facile camminare che nuotare,_ come la definiresti?


----------



## francisgranada

lemure libero said:


> _E' più facile camminare che nuotare,_ come la definiresti?


Non è semplice .....  Direi che anche qui si potrebbe trattare di "comparazione indiretta" visto che non stiamo comparando qualche qualità "assoluta" di nuotare con  la corrispondente qualità di camminare. Per esempio, per un pesce è evidentemente più facile nuotare che camminare ..... Sì, certo, questa non è una spiegazione convincente, è piuttosto un mio tentativo  di mantenere la consistenza del mio ragionamento. Ci penserò ancora ....

Però ho una domanda in proposito, forse la risposta di voi madrelingua ci aiuterà a capire meglio la differenza.  Suppongo che la frase "E' più facile vivere a Roma *che* a Londra" sia grammaticalmente corretta.  La mia domanda è se  è corretto/idiomatico dire anche ""E' più facile vivere a Roma *di *quello a Londra"? (a me non piace ....) 





> .... E anche qui secondo me è meglio togliere ''i'' per evitare di esprimere che la ceretta è corta..


D'accordo, ma secondo me non è questa la sostanza.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Cerchiamo di rimanere in tema, ovvero:  *"Rimuove i peli tre volte più corti della ceretta" *


----------



## Pietruzzo

Pietruzzo said:


> Io invertirei anche le frasi: "Rispetto alla ceretta rimuove i peli quando sono tre volte più corti".


Scusate se mi autocito ma è solo per evidenziare la logica della mia scelta. "Rimuove i peli tre volte piú corti" non ha valore predicativo per cui è inutile cercare di impostare il confronto sul verbo "rimuovere" e sperare che suoni bene. Andrebbe impostato sul nome "peli".
Es.
Rimuove peli tre volte più corti di quelli trattabili con la ceretta.
L'alternativa è quella che ho già proposto.
Sempre secondo me, quasi dimenticavo.


----------

